# Pop over question



## htc (Mar 29, 2005)

Can I use a muffin pan to make pop overs? I don't have the specialty pop over pan, and am hoping I dont have to buy it. If I do, I probably wont make any pop overs.

Thanks!


----------



## Zereh (Mar 29, 2005)

I've never used a special pan, I always just plopped them down on a baking sheet to cook them. The bottoms come out flat enough that they sit up well even after you've filled them.

Now I'm curious, there probably is such a thing as a pop-over pan! Off to googleland with me to find out.


Z


----------



## Zereh (Mar 29, 2005)

There are special pans. But most recipes I glanced through said that muffin tins work equally well so there is no reason to purchase special equipment. Or you could be a goober like me and simply let them free-form on a baking sheet!









Z


----------



## Michael in FtW (Mar 29, 2005)

htc said:
			
		

> Can I use a muffin pan to make pop overs? I don't have the specialty pop over pan, and am hoping I dont have to buy it. If I do, I probably wont make any pop overs.


 
I think there is a little difference in the "pop over" pans diameter and depth - but grandma always made them with a regular muffin pan ... and I don't remember any complaints.


----------



## PA Baker (Mar 29, 2005)

This is so good to know!  I've always wanted to make popovers but didn't want to spend the $$ on a pan I'd rarely use.  I'll have to play this weekend with my muffin tin!


----------



## htc (Mar 29, 2005)

Thanks a bunch guys! PA, let me know if you make them this weekend and how they turn out.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Mar 29, 2005)

Ive always used muffin pans and they come out great.


----------



## choclatechef (Mar 29, 2005)

I have always used the old cast iron popover pans.  

I have never used anything else, so I would not know.


----------



## htc (Apr 5, 2005)

What do you eat popovers with? Is it considered a pastry? Or is it like a muffin? Does it taste good cold? I still haven't made any yet (as you can tell).


----------



## auntdot (Apr 6, 2005)

Rarely make popovers but do make Yorkshire pudding, which is very similar.

If you enjoy popovers you might want to give them a try.

Always use regular old muffin tins and things turn out just fine.


----------

